# Aquel que fui



## LAERRANTE

Ciao a tutti.
Mi è venuto un dubbio sul perché mi è stata corretta in questo modo la mia traduzione.
Luisa Valenzuela, "Tres por cinco".

...la camisa de todols los colores. Que me quedaba chica. Que había sido para *aquel que fui* en otra época. Pero *aquel que fui *en otra época era el que estaba siendo aquella mañana...

La mia traduzioneè:

...la camicia di tutti i colori. Che mi andava stretta. Che era esistita per *ciò che fui* in un'altra epoca. *Quello che fui* in un'altra epoca, però, era quello che ero quella mattina...

Mi sono state corrette entrambe con: *per chi sono stato
*
Qual è la traduzione corretta? O sono corrette entrambe ma c'è una sfumatura diversa? 


Grazie


----------



## chlapec

A mio parece, *aquel *devi tradurlo come *quel(-lo) che*. Poi, per quel che riguarda la scelta del tempo verbale (passato remoto o prossimo), voi siete italiane/i !!, cosa vi suona meglio, più naturale? quello que sono stato o quello che fui? Io, in italiano, avrei detto spontaneamente "quello che sono stato" ma non sono madrelingua....


----------



## Wilby Wonderful

LAERRANTE said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi è venuto un dubbio sul perché mi è stata corretta in questo modo la mia traduzione.
> Luisa Valenzuela, "Tres por cinco".
> 
> ...la camisa de todols los colores. Que me quedaba chica. Que había sido para *aquel que fui* en otra época. Pero *aquel que fui *en otra época era el que estaba siendo aquella mañana...
> 
> La mia traduzioneè:
> 
> ...la camicia di tutti i colori. Che mi andava stretta. Che era esistita per *ciò che fui* in un'altra epoca. *Quello che fui* in un'altra epoca, però, era quello che ero quella mattina...
> 
> Mi sono state corrette entrambe con: *per chi sono stato
> *
> Qual è la traduzione corretta? O sono corrette entrambe ma c'è una sfumatura diversa?
> 
> 
> Grazie



Si no me equivoco "ciò" (en "ciò che fui") es incorrecto porque "aquel" hace referencia a una persona, en cuyo caso de sería más apropiado traducirlo "chi".


----------



## LAERRANTE

Sì, infatti riflettendoci su ho realizzato che avevano ragione ad aver corretto in quel modo la mia traduzione. Sono *chi *e *sono stato *ad essere giusti.

Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

LAERRANTE said:


> ...la camicia di tutti i colori. Che mi andava stretta. Che era esistita per *ciò che fui* in un'altra epoca. *Quello che fui* in un'altra epoca, però, era quello che ero quella mattina...


Secondo me, così come l'hai scritta tu, la consecutio temporum è completamente sbagliata. L'italiano funziona così:

.la camicia di tutti i colori. Che mi andava stretta. Che era esistita per ciò* ero stato* in un'altra epoca. Quello che * ero stato* in un'altra epoca, però, era quello che ero quella mattina...


----------



## aletoni

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo me, così come l'hai scritta tu, la consecutio temporum è completamente sbagliata. L'italiano funziona così:



Correggetemi se sbaglio:

Visto che è una traduzione bisogna rispettare il testo originale, non si può cambiare a piacimento.



LAERRANTE said:


> Sì, infatti riflettendoci su ho realizzato che avevano ragione ad aver corretto in quel modo la mia traduzione. Sono chi e sono stato ad essere giusti.



 Ad ogni modo, visto che con il pronome dimostrativo *Aquel* ci si può riferire sia a cose che a persone, io personalmente ammetterei l'uso di *ciò* per riferirsi a quella persona che sei stata e adesso non sei più. È un modo per parlare (tra virgolette) oggettivamente di se stessi.


----------



## Neuromante

aletoni said:


> Correggetemi se sbaglio:
> 
> Visto che è una traduzione bisogna rispettare il testo originale, non si può cambiare a piacimento.


Los usos de los tiempos verbales no corresponden entre el español y el italiano, ni quiera corresponden los *modos* verbales. Por supuesto que no se puede cambiar el texto original, pero al mantener los tiempos verbales originales serías tú quien estaría cambiando el texto, porque no significa lo mismo. 


Y si traduces "aquel" con el "cio-aquellos" que propones estás traicionando completamente el texto original. De hecho has explicado tú mismo en qué y en que modo lo traicionas. No entiendo el doble racero, la verdad.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

aletoni said:


> Correggetemi se sbaglio:
> 
> Visto che è una traduzione bisogna rispettare il testo originale, non si può cambiare a piacimento.



Infatti io non ho commentato la traduzione, ma semplicemente la frase in italiano che come scelta dei tempi secondo me è errata.
Se poi tu mi dici che anche la frase originale in spagnolo è scritta in maniera errata, allora la traduzione in italiano è fedele all'originale, ma comunque scorretta dal punto di vista della consecutio temporum.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Neuromante, quindi il *fui *spagnolo qui corrisponderebbe di fatto all'italiano *sono stato *o, come suggerisce Paulfromitaly, sarebbe scorretta la consecutio temporum? 
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

LAERRANTE said:


> Neuromante, quindi il *fui *spagnolo qui corrisponderebbe di fatto all'italiano *sono stato *o, come suggerisce Paulfromitaly, sarebbe scorretta la consecutio temporum?
> Grazie ancora.


E' scorretta la cosecutio temporum della frase in ITALIANO, su quella in spagnolo non mi esprimo.


----------



## Neuromante

En español es correcta 
El tiempo verbal de la frase secundaria se eligen en función del tiempo del verbo principal Así que para un verbo principal en pasado y una segunda acción anterior a éste debes recurrir a un pasado aún más lejano.


----------



## LAERRANTE

*Ero stato* implica l'idea di anteriorità rispetto ad un'azione passata, riferendosi anche ad una situazione conclusa, giusto? Quello che non capisco è: anche quel *fui *della frase in lingua originale implica questa idea di anteriorità e conclusione? O si associa meglio al nostro *sono stato*, sebbene in italiano non si mantenga la giusta consecutio temporum?

Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Los tiempos verbales no se pueden traducir "en bloque", no encajan. Tienes que ver qué se dice en la lengua de origen y decir lo mismo en la de destino. Pero no puedes hacer un "trasvase"
Si me pides que traduzca "sono stato" al español no tengo suficientes elementos para saber a qué corresponde. salvo que me contente con un apaño de principiante.

Que yo sepa, "ero stato" es la opción más lejana en el tiempo en italiano, una lengua que coloca los tiempos verbales a partir del momento presente. Mientras que "fui, en español y en este contexto" es una acción que corre paralela a "había sido": *Yo era cuando la camisa era.* Busca el tiempo italiano que corrsponde a una acción que corre paralela, concretamente a _"la posesión de la camisa"_ y ya lo tienes. sino me equivoco es "sono stato" _In quel momento io sono stato_ ¿No?



Creo que el "era esistita" es un error. "Haber sido _para X_" se usa para indicar posesión.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Sì, hai ragione, secondo me "sono stato" è una delle opzioni, ma, stando così le cose, ci vedrei bene anche un "ero", che non dà l'idea di una situazione compiuta, finita, ma si limita a descrivere uno stato in un momento del passato.
Le ho rilette talmente tante volte che sono un po' confusa...

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto!


----------

